# Another old Black and Decker Drill



## vikx

Hello all, I found this drill! It's a model 7250 Black and Decker. 

Here's a link to the one I found: http://www.bonanza.com/listings/VINTAGE-BLACK-DECKER-CORDED-1-2-REVERSIBLE-DRILL-MODEL-7250/41577640 

Only took several days of hunting. I bought it. Thanks for all who looked at my post.


----------



## varmit

In that time frame, there was a brand of drills painted that color, by the name of "Keen Kutter". They were very good quality- as were most tools of that time. This drill having,what appears to be a wood top handle, may place it in the 60s.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Looks exactly like an old Black & Decker I bought at K'mart for $29 back in 1972. Good luck on a model number.


----------



## vikx

Also found the same drill advertised in Popular Mechanics in November 1973:

http://books.google.com/books?id=ld...AKWw9ilDQ&ved=0CC0Q6AEwAg#v=onepage&q&f=false

This has been a great drill; goes thru anything without stalling. Very happy to have the back up.


----------



## dmxtothemax

They made some very good electric drills back then !
Look after it, a bit of care and maintenance !
and you could hand it on to your son too !


----------



## vikx

That's the plan...


----------



## Electrical Student

At risk of sounding like a young punk. I gotta say, its cool and all cause it was built to last, probally right here in the U.S. of A by guys who were proud of their job and making a decent living. However im sure theirs no gound, its not double (or possibly single) insulated, the whole dam things conductive not to mention how the 30 year old insulation has broke down plus they spark like a freakin B.B.Q. igniter when ya pull the trigger. :no::no::no:

Im sure your son will appreciate it but tell him to find it a nice spot on the shelf :thumbsup:


----------



## dmxtothemax

A little bit of maintenance will solve minor problems like that !
Cleaning the commutator and fitting new bruschs,
will usually minimise sparking.
And fitting a grounded lead is not difficult.
Easy stuff !


----------



## vikx

It already has a grounded cord; always did. Not sure what the Student has against it. This is a strong drill and doesn't spark. Now that I've got two, my daughter will get the other.


----------



## Bulldog1

This one is from the 70's. The trigger started hanging up a few years ago.so we took it to the repair shop. The only way to fix it was to replace the trigger assembly. And of course the replacement piece was plastic....

This drill spun me off of it and threw me across the room when I was young......:laughing:


----------



## hardworkingstiff

I got one of my worst shocks from a metal case drill (B&D, 3/8") back in the mid 60's. I was standing barefoot in the garage, pulled the trigger and BAM, holy cow that stung. 

Now that I think about it, that shock may have contributed to me getting into electrical work.


----------



## retiredsparktech

Bulldog1 said:


> This one is from the 70's. The trigger started hanging up a few years ago.so we took it to the repair shop. The only way to fix it was to replace the trigger assembly. And of course the replacement piece was plastic....
> 
> This drill spun me off of it and threw me across the room when I was young......:laughing:


That Professional line was great! A few years later they renamed that line "Dewalt". B&D's homeowner grade wasn't as bad as some of the other makes at that time.


----------



## vikx

"Grandma" has tried to spin me off a ladder more than once! I think it was sold as *professional* or *industrial* back when. The Matco tool truck sold it to me. Like to see other old workhorses still in use...


----------



## Bulldog1

retiredsparktech said:


> That Professional line was great! A few years later they renamed that line "Dewalt". B&D's homeowner grade wasn't as bad as some of the other makes at that time.



We have a B&D industrial hammer drill that is at least 20 years old. They don't make them like that anymore. The drill still works like it was new also.


----------



## Big John

hardworkingstiff said:


> I got one of my worst shocks from a metal case drill (B&D, 3/8") back in the mid 60's. I was standing barefoot in the garage, pulled the trigger and BAM, holy cow that stung....


 A friend of a friend was killed that way. The guy picked up an old metal drill with an energized case while standing in wet grass.

-John


----------



## Vintage Sounds

Electrical Student said:


> At risk of sounding like a young punk. I gotta say, its cool and all cause it was built to last, probally right here in the U.S. of A by guys who were proud of their job and making a decent living. However im sure theirs no gound, its not double (or possibly single) insulated, the whole dam things conductive not to mention how the 30 year old insulation has broke down plus they spark like a freakin B.B.Q. igniter when ya pull the trigger. :no::no::no:
> 
> Im sure your son will appreciate it but tell him to find it a nice spot on the shelf :thumbsup:


Yeah I agree...it looks pretty cool and probably has a bombproof motor that could twist my wrists off but there is no way i would want to actually use a drill with a metal case at work. Old ass beat up possibly non functional GFCIs at construction sites, or non GFCI receps at reno jobs where there might not even be a ground. No thanks.

Having said that I do have an old, likely late 70s early 80s Black and Decker drill that was made in Canada in the pre-NAFTA days. Very solid....single speed too. Now B&D makes cheapo blenders.


----------

